# Gave Back



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Where I go for walks on Bruce trail, someone stole the metal seat bench people own beside entrance on their property. When I asked if someone stole it, they told me about a elderly couple that used to walk to entrance then the husband would walk in trail while wife would sit and wait. They stopped going because no bench anymore. 

So I made one out of concrete that weighs 250lbs. A Little harder to steal. Never told them I was making it. Dropped it off yesterday. 

Logan had to see if concrete was food in one picture.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That was very thoughtful of you.......Triton and Logan seem to approve!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

"Where I go for walks on Bruce trail, someone stole the metal seat bench people own beside entrance on their property. When I asked if someone stole it, they told me about a elderly couple that used to walk to entrance then the husband would walk in trail while wife would sit and wait. They stopped going because no bench anymore. "



And, that's what it's all about!!!  Beautiful and so very giving for the benefit of all


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Very awesome thing for you to do!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are a very nice person, and I hope someone will let the older couple know the bench has been replaced.

So nice to see someone be thoughtful and put out personal effort just because it's a good thing to do.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOVE IT!! Such an awesome thing to do...and it looks GREAT!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Aww Thank you!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your a wonderful person...cool bench too.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is so nice of you.....hopefully the elderly couple will find out so they can come back.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Awesome-what a wonderful thing to do! The bench is beautiful, too.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Wish I could of seen expressions on their face when they seen bench. I see them once in a while, when their dogs come on trail from their property.

And thanks for all your comments, makes me feel good inside. After I finished almost did not want to give it away.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job. I've built some furniture and a couple of picnic tables that I've left at backwoods campsites I have used. I just went back to one of the campsites I hadn't been to in 5 years or so and the picnic table is still there. It does have lots of other names carved into the top now.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, what a great thing to do! Thank you.....


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what a nice thing to do! And the bench looks great! Good job!


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

That is such a great thing to do, I hope the couple enjoy it


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for doing this, what an awesome bench!
Nobody is going to make a quick get away with that one, and is probably way nicer than the one that was stolen.
Bless you!
It can't get any better than Triton and Logan approved!
Karen


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

An inspired thing to do. God bless you for your kind heart! :smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's just awesome!!! what a great way to start my day, reading this.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wonderful! What a great thing to do. The bench looks great and your golden boys do too.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice thing to do. That is a great bench also....Thoughtful deeds like that will be repaid in some form


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful Bench-you are a very caring and generous person. That's what life is all about-giving to others, paying it forward.

Triton and Logan are very handsome golden boys.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Good for you! And well done too! What a nice thing to do - hopefully they will come back and use it.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Love it! That is a wonderful thing you've done!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

YOU are AWESOME!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How wonderful of you!!! I bet that woman so appreciates it!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What an absolutely lovely gesture.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

This is so wonderfully to read. Too often we only hear the negative that people do, this was very thoughtful, Thank you.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Kimm said:


>


Nice picture, took me a second to realize they were mine.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

What a wonderful gift! The world sure could use a few more like you.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Cool beyond words. Good for you!!!!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ran into the owner at his mailbox for the first time since I dropped bench off. I said how do you like the bench, he said it,s nice. I said no one will steal that one it weighs 240lbs. He said I don't know who built it. I told him I made it. He said thanks so much. I told him to tell the elderly couple down the road. He said he will tell them.

Again thanks for the comments


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome bench and wonderful idea. I didn't think people like you were still around.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a beautiful thing for you to do.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

Inspireing. Thank you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a great thing to do!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

You have a heart of GOLD! Your very special for doing something like that. The bench did come out nice too!

Des


----------

